# New here! Pacific Northwestener who loves his Kindle and soccer



## ChristianBk

Hello! Long-time lurker, first time poster. Thought I'd join so I could add any commentary whenever possible (so now, instead of thinking of what I would reply with, I can write it!).

I've owned a Kindle 1 for about six months now and I love it. Even my wife, who was very skeptical of reading on an ebook reader, recently read a book on it and enjoyed it.

Just thought I'd say hello!


----------



## telracs

I'm really tired and feeling silly, so I just wanted to say, don't play soccer with your kindle.


----------



## ChristianBk

scarlet said:


> I'm really tired and feeling silly, so I just wanted to say, don't play soccer with your kindle.


Good advice  Might be able to juggle it a little but I'm afraid it wouldn't roll on the ground very well..


----------



## Susan in VA

Welcome out of lurkdom....  and please don't mind Scarlet, she's usually pretty harmless.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Welcome out of lurkdom.... and please don't mind Scarlet, she's usually pretty harmless.


Um, Susan, the quote is "mostly harmless."

And I think it would take an expert to juggle a rectangle like the kindle. And it would HURT!


----------



## Susan in VA

Aren't you glad that I'm using the term "harmless" about you _at all_, with_ any _modification?!? 

I mean, I could be telling people not to leave their babies unattended around you. But see, I don't do that.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Aren't you glad that I'm using the term "harmless" about you _at all_, with_ any _modification?!?
> 
> I mean, I could be telling people not to leave their babies unattended around you. But see, I don't do that.


At least you didn't notice my big knife comment on the food photo thread!


----------



## Susan in VA

I was politely refraining from commenting on that.    

You know, I suspect that between us we don't make the best welcoming committee...  maybe we should leave this to intinst...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I was politely refraining from commenting on that.
> 
> You know, I suspect that between us we don't make the best welcoming committee... maybe we should leave this to intinst...


I think we're VERY welcoming (evil grin).

But, back on topic, where exactly in the Northwest are you?


----------



## intinst

We are so glad you found KindleBoards, ChristianBk! I see you have already heard friom Susan and scarlet. Does that show you what fun can be had here at KB? Almost as good as reading on the Kindle! But to get back on point, we have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will find Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can find reading material at low or no cost!
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question.
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## ChristianBk

scarlet said:


> I think we're VERY welcoming (evil grin).
> 
> But, back on topic, where exactly in the Northwest are you?


Specifically, in Portland. Live, work, sleep here. Love Portland!


----------



## Anju 

Welcome Christian - now you need to get your wife a kindle so you can be another Kindleboards Kindle Kouple

You have been lurking long enough to know that both Susan and Scarlet are - well, the proper words escape me but you know what I mean - mostly sorta pretty harmless   and that we do have oodles of fun around here  

I have never been to Portland, but have some friends that live here from there and I do believe they agree with you.


----------



## bce

Welcome from a fellow soccer fan.

Have you read "Seeing Red" by Graham Poll yet?  It is available for the kindle.  I'll edit later to post the link.  Great book.


----------



## ChristianBk

Oogie Pringle said:


> Welcome from a fellow soccer fan.
> 
> Have you read "Seeing Red" by Graham Poll yet? It is available for the kindle. I'll edit later to post the link. Great book.


No I haven't but I looked and it looks very interesting!


----------



## bce

ChristianBk said:


> No I haven't but I looked and it looks very interesting!


It is. I highly recommend it. One of the great lines from it is where he talks about having to "control 22 millionaires with only a whistle and two cards". It also gives great insight into the EPL.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Hi, Christian. I waited a few posts before welcoming you. I didn't want to get into the middle of the friendly brouhaha between Scarlet and Susan. (They are really quite funny.)
> 
> Glad you're here.


brouhaha? well, that does sound funny, thank you Cobbie.


----------



## Anju 

and it s fun to hijack !


----------



## telracs

As I posted elsewhere, I would like to propose someone start an "official pick on scarlet thread"  so we don't scare of the newbies.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> As I posted elsewhere, I would like to propose someone start an "official pick on scarlet thread" so we don't scare of the newbies.


And as I posted elsewhere, If you need help scarlet, I've got your back!


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> As I posted elsewhere, I would like to propose someone start an "official pick on scarlet thread" so we don't scare of the newbies.


"Someone"? 

Got any volunteers yet? 

(And where is "elsewhere"? I missed that one....)


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> "Someone"?
> 
> Got any volunteers yet?
> 
> (And where is "elsewhere"? I missed that one....)


What, you're not going to start it Susan?

And it was in lorflo's intro thread.


----------



## Susan in VA

Found it.

I dunno, I think spreading the scarlet-picking-on around a bit is much more fun....    ...  keeps you on your toes!  

I mean, otherwise you could just ignore that whole thread.  And then what fun would it be...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Found it.
> 
> I dunno, I think spreading the scarlet-picking-on around a bit is much more fun....  ... keeps you on your toes!
> 
> I mean, otherwise you could just ignore that whole thread. And then what fun would it be...


Do you think I'd actually ignore it? No, I'd be answering!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> No comment.
> 
> 464 and counting.....


Go post in some other intro threads and see about getting your number up!


----------



## Anju 

Hi Jack
Hi Jack
Hi Jack


----------



## telracs

Anju No. 469 said:


> Hi Jack
> Hi Jack
> Hi Jack


Took me a second to get it. So, Christian, how's the weather in Portland these days?


----------

